
The Absurd (Lack of) Support for Android Developers - creolabs
https://medium.com/@jgullo/the-absurd-lack-of-support-for-android-developers-c1e42b18b08e
======
giovannibajo1
I’ve more experience working with iOS Reviews. Anecdotally, I was able to
discuss with a real person, get at least some insights, and I even went
through an appeal and won it.

It really sounds like Google is refusing to provide information, and just
point to a specific rule which is too generic to really understand what it’s
going on. That’s a pity. I hope you get some traction on HN to solve this

